
How to Write SQL - craigkerstiens
http://tapoueh.org/blog/2017/06/how-to-write-sql/
======
bingo_cannon
> Then, often enough you also want to integrate dynamic parts in your query
> string… and now either you concatenate string parts..

Please, remove the concatenate part. Don't let anybody get any ideas.

